# Making Exo terra doors FF Proof?



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

How do you guys make your exo terras FF proof?
I was gonna buy "slide closures" at staples but they only sell them blue with some other acetate sheets and stuffs... do you know what i am talking about? I am trying to find an image on google but cant
what do you guys use?
i might take a picture of those i already have if needed
if someone can give me the proper name for these too, so i can order them online, id be grateful!


----------



## azrickster (Jul 28, 2009)

I've seen some people use silicone airline tubing. Cut a slit down the length of the tubing and the slip it over the glass.

I personally used painters tape to cover areas of the glass I didn't want to get silicone on and then forced a bead of silicone between the panes of glass. Let it cure overnight, then cut a slit in it with a razor blade. Comes out really nice if your careful and a lot less noticible then the silicone tubing method.


----------



## bkelley02 (May 13, 2011)

azrickster said:


> I've seen some people use silicone airline tubing. Cut a slit down the length of the tubing and the slip it over the glass.
> 
> I personally used painters tape to cover areas of the glass I didn't want to get silicone on and then forced a bead of silicone between the panes of glass. Let it cure overnight, then cut a slit in it with a razor blade. Comes out really nice if your careful and a lot less noticible then the silicone tubing method.


Would you be able to show a picture of this? I know it sounds like a dumb request, but I'm a visual person.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I build up layers of black electrical tape. Have done this for a gecko viv


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

hmm the black soft tubing might be a good neat idea!
I dunno bout the silicone... it looks very laborious >__> im not very good when it comes to dexterity


----------



## azrickster (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't take any pictures when I did the silicone process. Here is a quick sketchup drawing (over exaggerated so you can see the gap). Basically you cover the entire front edge on the left center and right doors with painters tape. You then run a piece of painters tape along the inside edge of the the doors and then a piece on the inside of the left and right sides snug up against the inside of the doors. Run a bead of silicone on the inside corners and center. I use nitrile or silicone gloves, dip my finger in soapy water then run it along the bead forcing the silicone into the gaps. Once I am satisfied that the gap is filled I carefully remove the painters tape before the silicone is set. If you wait it will pull the silicone with the tape. Do a gap at a time. Let it set overnight, then run a razor along one of the edges (I usually use the door's edge).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That's great...I gotta try it.



azrickster said:


> I didn't take any pictures when I did the silicone process. Here is a quick sketchup drawing (over exaggerated so you can see the gap). Basically you cover the entire front edge on the left center and right doors with painters tape. You then run a piece of painters tape along the inside edge of the the doors and then a piece on the inside of the left and right sides snug up against the inside of the doors. Run a bead of silicone on the inside corners and center. I use nitrile or silicone gloves, dip my finger in soapy water then run it along the bead forcing the silicone into the gaps. Once I am satisfied that the gap is filled I carefully remove the painters tape before the silicone is set. If you wait it will pull the silicone with the tape. Do a gap at a time. Let it set overnight, then run a razor along one of the edges (I usually use the door's edge).
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sambridge15 (Feb 13, 2011)

i use a 2 bits of plastic tubing cut down the center and slide this onto the doors ....allthough i still get the odd escape


----------



## bkelley02 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Rickster. That's helpful.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I use the airline tube method. One one each hinge side of the doors.


----------

